# Dauersignal an ODER Eingang



## Kira2000 (31 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte die gesamte Aussenbeleuchtung auch über eine Automatik einschalten. Dazu soll ein Schalter zwischen Hand- und Automatikbetrieb umschalten. Wie kann ich innerhalb des Programms das Dauersignal des Schalters in einen Impuls verwandeln 
Die SuFu war nicht hilfreich.


----------



## Verpolt (31 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Positiver Flanke, negative Flanke.

-[P]- , -[N]-  .


----------



## Kira2000 (31 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

das ging ja schnell. Ich arbeite mit FUP und wäre für etwas Erklärung dankbar.

Danke.


----------



## Verpolt (31 Januar 2011)

Tipp in der Hilfe (F1) Flanke(nmerker) ein


----------



## vierlagig (31 Januar 2011)

Kira2000 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite mit FUP und wäre für etwas Erklärung dankbar.



das ist die geilste ausrede für faul- und dummheit, die ich seit langem gehört habe - klasse! danke!

für hochsprachen heißt das dann wohl: Ich arbeite mit VB und wäre für etwas Erklärung dankbar.
oder im restaurant: Ich arbeite mit Löffel und wäre für etwas Erklärung dankbar.
oder im ÖPNV: Ich fahre mit Einzelfahrausweis und wäre für etwas Erklärung dankbar.


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> oder im ÖPNV: Ich fahre mit Einzelfahrausweis und wäre für etwas Erklärung dankbar.


 
Na ... da würde ich das aber noch gelten lassen ...


----------



## vierlagig (31 Januar 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Na ... da würde ich das aber noch gelten lassen ...



auch wieder wahr, der IPNV ist ja offensichtlich noch zu erschwinglich


----------



## Kira2000 (31 Januar 2011)

Ein wenig flache, sinnfreie Kommentare gehören halt dazu.


----------



## vierlagig (1 Februar 2011)

@eye: erklär uns die sinnfreiheit!


----------



## Nordischerjung (1 Februar 2011)

Kira2000 schrieb:


> Ein wenig flache, sinnfreie Kommentare gehören halt dazu.


Moin,
aber mal ganz im ernst, Verpolt hat dir schon diese zeichen gegeben

```
-[P]- , -[N]-
```
wenn du mit Fup arbeitest, solltest du die aber schon gesehen haben.
Dann liegt die F1 Taste nun wirklich nicht weit entfernt.



Vierlagig schrieb:


> im restaurant: Ich arbeite mit Löffel und wäre für etwas Erklärung dankbar.


ROFLMAO


----------

